# [Linux] Umstieg



## TommyMo (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich spiele mich mit dem Gedanken von Win auf Linux umzusteigen, bzw. Erfahrungen mit Linux zu machen. Ich bräuchte nun einen oder zwei, oder mehr Vorschläge welche Version von Linux (Debian, RedHat, Suse ... ) für meine Zwecke (hauptsächlich Progen) am besten geeignet wäre. Aufsetzen würde ich das ganze auf einem IBM R50 Thinkpad.

Für zahlreiche Tipps wär ich dankbar!

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Suchfunktion (26. Oktober 2005)

Hiho!

Also ich wuerde dir so spontan mal Mandrake oder Debian empfehlen!
(Habe mit mandrake angefangen, arbeite jetz mit Debian und Ubuntu).

Uhm.. joah.. wuerde dir doch eher zu Debian raten.
Is halt nen f**kin' heavy system 

War nie mit eienr Distribution zufriedener!

Achja:
linuxiso.org
Da sind die meisten (wichtigen) Distributionen aufgelistet.


Wie gesagt:
Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit Debian (und Ubuntu) gemacht.




P.S.:
Habe hier auf einem X41-Tablet und auf einem T23 Debian Woody installiert.
Das kann ich nur empfehlen. I love IBM.. die sind immer so schoen 100% kompatibel *grins*


----------



## TommyMo (26. Oktober 2005)

Danke Suchfunktion für dein Statement! 

Zu Ubuntu hab ich auch nur Gutes gehört. Werd ich mir heute mal saugen. 

Ich hab längerem mal probiert Fedora auf meinem Lap zu installieren, das Problem dabei war, dass diverse Hardwaretreiber nicht fehlerlos gelaufen sind, ich weiß, typisch Linux, aber ich habs trotz stunden- tagen-, wochenlangen probieren nicht hinbekommen. Deswegen auch meine Frage mit dem IBM Notebook. Ich werd mich aber mal von Ubuntu überraschen lassen. 

Da ich leidenschaftlicher wow zocker bin    werd ich mir doch Wondows auf meinem System behalten. Was würdest du sagen brauch ich so an Kapazität für Ubuntu? 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Pitchblack (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo IBM Freund!   

Also ich wollte mir auf meinem R40e Debian installieren. Leider verträgt sich das System nicht mit dem Laptop. Ich habe anschließend Knoppix auf die Festplatte installiert und finde es bis heute super. Da es auf Debian aufbaut, wirst du viel Spaß haben.

EDIT:

WoW ist lang nicht so gut wie EVE Online


----------

